# Hindi/Urdu: bored



## lcfatima

What is the best way to express that one is bored? 

I usually hear the English word for this one. (_Bored ho rahe ho_?) 

Shabkosh says _ub hua_. ijunoon gave me the words for the verb to bore a hole...boredom is listed as _bezaari_. Would "_Bezaar ho rahe ho_" convey the correct sense of "Are you getting bored?"


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

In spoken Urdu, people actually say :* main bor ho raha hoo.n* (not bored!)...

You also have the Urdish noun : *boriyat* (boredom)

You also hear : _*mai.n uktaa gayaa hoo.n falaa.n chiiz se*_... I'm bored of....

I'm sure fyala will come with more precise replies including *bezaar hona*... *dil uchaaT ho(jaa)naa *but I don't think they precisely translate to be bored.


----------



## lcfatima

Probably _bor_ is used by the same people who say _Mai.n confuse ho gaya hoo.n_.

I have heard _Thak jaana_ or _tang aa jaana_ kind of like "sick of"


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> In spoken Urdu, people actually say :* main bor ho raha hoo.n* (not bored!)...
> 
> You also have the Urdish noun : *boriyat* (boredom)
> 
> You also hear : _*mai.n uktaa gayaa hoo.n falaa.n chiiz se*_... I'm bored of....
> 
> I'm sure fyala will come with more precise replies including *bezaar hona*... *dil uchaaT ho(jaa)naa *but I don't think they precisely translate to be bored.


 
You are right Clico! I was going to jump on this one but you got there first! 

My own preference is for our <native> words which you have already mentioned:

To be bored
اکتانا uktaanaa
اکتا جانا uktaa jaanaa
بیزار ھونا bezaar honaa

.. and boredom:
اُکتاہَٹ / بيزاری uktaahaT / bezaarii


I have a real problem with بوریت boriyat. It has become common but I prefer the <old is gold > usage above.


----------



## panjabigator

<bor> has become a "pakka" word now, so people who use it wouldn't necessarily say "unless" or "confused" as nonce borrowings in their Urdu.

How about the word <ubhnā>?


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> <bor> has become a "pakka" word now, so people who use it wouldn't necessarily say "unless" or "confused" as nonce borrowings in their Urdu.
> 
> How about the word <ubhnā>?


 
I know it has become <pakka> but I still think we should rather use <uktānā>. Seems many have forgotten / never knew that it ever existed.

<ubhnā> we never use, but <uktānā> all the time.


----------



## panjabigator

So, is <ubhnā> a _pakka_ Urdu word then?


----------



## bakshink

Main oob gaya hoon or Main ukta gaya hoon is how it is said and PG you can guess in Punjabi it "ub" and "ukta".


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks Bakshink Sahib.


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> So, is <ubhnā> a _pakka_ Urdu word then?



   We do not use <ubhnā> in Urdu! Instead we have:
اکتانا  uktānā  /  اکتا جانا  uktā jānā

طبیعت بیزارہونا _T_abee’at bezār honā  /  اچاٹ ہونا   uchāt honā


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks Faylasoof.

Is <bezār> understood by Hindiphones?


----------



## Faylasoof

PG, if the older Bollywood movies are anything to go by, then yes. I think the new ones use <bor hona!> and its variations of <boriyat etc.> asin common speech. I heard _boriyat_ quite a lot in Kartachi. 

To be honest I am not hearing اچاٹ ہونا   uchāt honā much these days in Bollywood either.


----------



## Sheikh_14

On the basis of current usage I believe both boriyat and uktana have a definitive place in the Urdu language. The reason being that the two convey subtly different feelings I.e. boriyat relates precisely to boredom whilst uktana due to its indigenousness and lesser use means to be fed up. Being devoid of interest and riling with agitation are not the same thus bearing in mind the connotations both purvey, neither is dispensable.


----------



## Gope

lcfatima said:


> What is the best way to express that one is bored?
> 
> I usually hear the English word for this one. (_Bored ho rahe ho_?)
> 
> Shabkosh says _ub hua_. ijunoon gave me the words for the verb to bore a hole...boredom is listed as _bezaari_. Would "_Bezaar ho rahe ho_" convey the correct sense of "Are you getting bored?"


I have come across this in Ibne Safi: jasoosi duniya:
ابھی تک یہ سفر حمید کے لئے اکتا دینے والا ہی ثابت ہوا تھا۔


----------



## Sheikh_14

Yes uktaa denaa = rile someone up.


----------

